# Just went my first time



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> Because I hurt my arm ski patrol gave me a free pass to come back again! ha ha. yay!


your joking? If I find out they do that at stevens ill be pissed. I could have had so many tickets lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> your joking? If I find out they do that at stevens ill be pissed. I could have had so many tickets lol


Yeah, they gave me a follow up form to fill out and said when I mail it back they will send me a free pass to go again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

nice dude. I bet your proud of that bruise. looks gnarly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm actually happy that I picked up the sport quicker than most. 

Wait til I get the pictures off of my sisters camera from when it looked like I had a baseball growing out of my arm... ha ha. It looks sick.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice bruise, man! Glad you're having fun with it. The monster bruise on my hip from the start of this season is finally almost gone. First few times out were all ice and I spent more time on the ground than on my board! :laugh: Keep at it; it keeps getting more fun the more you go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Where did you go? I am from north of Cincinnati in Fairfield, and I go to Perfect North. Might go this friday, so cincy mini-meet? If I knew you could get a free lift ticket for getting hurt, I would have gone in to the patrol lodge when I got my concussion a couple weeks ago lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> Where did you go? I am from north of Cincinnati in Fairfield, and I go to Perfect North. Might go this friday, so cincy mini-meet? If I knew you could get a free lift ticket for getting hurt, I would have gone in to the patrol lodge when I got my concussion a couple weeks ago lol


I did go to Perfect North. I'm not sure if EVERYONE gets a free ticket or if it is random or something. I know I don't have it yet because I have to send some info back to them but yeah. 

Hmm, I won't be around Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. 

I actually live in Northern Kentucky (Burlington) So I know where you are from.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah I need to wear my helmet. I hit pretty hard a couple times, and didn't think to put it on. First time so I figured snow would be 'softer' than the ice I was on lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, Perfect is always icy....I haven't been in a couple weeks, now that I am back at school, but I heard they had made 48 inches last week when we had the really cold weather....I'm definitely going to Perfect on college night in february though


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> yeah, Perfect is always icy....I haven't been in a couple weeks, now that I am back at school, but I heard they had made 48 inches last week when we had the really cold weather....I'm definitely going to Perfect on college night in february though


I probably will too. I went on Highschool night (even though I'm in Grad School) and still was only charged $25 bucks. How awesome was that?! lol. 

I should go back on college night, except I think I'm going to go buy some crash shorts and maybe some knee/ elbow/ and wrist guards lol. I tend to just go all out in anything I do so it usually leads to me getting beat up pretty good.


----------

